# Roof Pump Product Concept



## roofpump44 (Jul 30, 2010)

Looking for advice- Our company is developing a small solar powered pump that is capable of removing water down to 1/2 inch. The product will operate off of a NiMh battery that will be charges via a small solar panel. The pump will turn on automatically when water is present and will be able to pump over 200 gallons on a single battery charge. The unit will be small and portable and quite affordable- Is this a product that could work in flat roof application. Would appreciate any feedback from folks in the industry. Thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've seen these before. i think GAF made or marketed them. 

I was looking for one once but was unable to find anything and none of my suppliers had a clue.

In my opinion, it's a band aid approach to getting water off a roof, but it'll work.


----------



## roofpump44 (Jul 30, 2010)

Grumpy

Thanks for the feedback. I could send you a free product sample for evaluation/ beta test when we run our first pilot production. We are still in prototype stage so it will be a bit before we have Beta units. If interested send me and email with shipping info [email protected] Regards


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah I'll try one out. If nothing else it may help out as a temporary means to remove water from a roof before a repair can be made. I actually have one roof in mind where I can try it... Email sending now.


----------



## PRS (Jun 28, 2010)

I would be interested in trying a beta test of one aswell seeing I do a lot of flat roofs


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

roofpump44 said:


> Looking for advice- Our company is developing a small solar powered pump that is capable of removing water down to 1/2 inch. The product will operate off of a NiMh battery that will be charges via a small solar panel. The pump will turn on automatically when water is present and will be able to pump over 200 gallons on a single battery charge. The unit will be small and portable and quite affordable- Is this a product that could work in flat roof application. Would appreciate any feedback from folks in the industry. Thanks



Most probably the water not stored on flat roof for remove.any way it is good plan to develop a solar powered pump. I have some knowledge on solar powered pumps. That I want to share with you. A solar-powered pump will deliver a slow, steady flow of water during the daylight hours. A moderately-sized system will give you around 350 gallons per day, depending on sun availability, pump size and well depth.


----------



## Texasroofer (Dec 16, 2010)

Such a product already exists:

http://www.pondingpump.com


----------



## Texasroofer (Dec 16, 2010)

jimsonburg said:


> Most probably the water not stored on flat roof for remove.any way it is good plan to develop a solar powered pump. I have some knowledge on solar powered pumps. That I want to share with you. A solar-powered pump will deliver a slow, steady flow of water during the daylight hours. A moderately-sized system will give you around 350 gallons per day, depending on sun availability, pump size and well depth.


Ours will remove upwards of 200 gallons per hour and will do that for 8-10 per charge. Recharges itself, of course.


----------



## terry (Apr 14, 2011)

roofpump44 said:


> Looking for advice- Our company is developing a small solar powered pump that is capable of removing water down to 1/2 inch. The product will operate off of a NiMh battery that will be charges via a small solar panel. The pump will turn on automatically when water is present and will be able to pump over 200 gallons on a single battery charge. The unit will be small and portable and quite affordable- Is this a product that could work in flat roof application. Would appreciate any feedback from folks in the industry. Thanks


 
Please let us know if they are available, your suggested spacing and what type of pressure we can expect.

Also what is the cost.

Thank you!


----------



## Arlene Lee (Nov 12, 2020)

roofpump44 said:


> Looking for advice- Our company is developing a small solar powered pump that is capable of removing water down to 1/2 inch. The product will operate off of a NiMh battery that will be charges via a small solar panel. The pump will turn on automatically when water is present and will be able to pump over 200 gallons on a single battery charge. The unit will be small and portable and quite affordable- Is this a product that could work in flat roof application. Would appreciate any feedback from folks in the industry. Thanks


*Hebei Tobee Pump Co.,Limited*, is a professional manufacturer in designing and manufacturing Centrifugal Slurry Pumps, Pipes & Fittings, Valves etc. Our factory is located in the High tech Development Zone, Shijiazhuang City, China. We specialized in Horizontal slurry pumps, Vertical slurry pumps, Warman slurry pumps, Gravel sand pumps, Dredging pumps, Paper pulp pumps, Molten Salt Pumps, End suction pumps, Double suction pumps, Multistage pumps, Boiler feed water pumps, Self priming pumps, Inline centrifugal pumps, Sea water pumps, Chemical pumps, Irrigation pumps, Fire pumps, API 610 centrifugal oil pumps, Sewage pumps, Submersible slurry pumps, Slurry Pump spare parts, Pipes & fittings and Valves in domestic and over 80 countries in the world. 
IF YOU NEED YOU COULD CONTACT WITH ME.


----------

